# New to FF and about to start Clomid.



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

(Hi, posted this earlier and realise this was a better place to be seen!)

Hi, not sure if I'll be welcome here as I have a beautiful two year old who was conceived easily without any pregnancy complications, so i probably seem very greedy.  Our problems have been with trying to have a little brother or sister. 

I have had five miscarriages in the last 18 months, also lost my mother in September, and have been diagnosed with PCOS and hypothyroid, and am now not ovulating.  

Have been on a low carb diet to lose weight (1 1/2 stone so far) and to address PCOS symptoms and am on Metformin and thyroxine... however as of my next period I am starting Clomid.  Am really nervous as I've had terrible depression lately, which I'm told is due to low estrogen levels as much as a reaction to the losses I've had recently.  However, as I am 38 and time is ticking by, I know I have to press on. 

Have been told that IVF may be an option if Clomid doesn't work... DH is freaking out at this as we've just got ourselves in loads of debt having building work done...

Would love to hear from others who are or have been where I am know, as I don't want to burden my friends and become that mad woman!  Would also be great if there are any of you who fancy a starbucks/coffee in Camberley M&S, Guildford or Farnham (decaff, of course) ...

Lesley


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Lesley ..Of course you are welcome on here ..not all the clomid girls are first timers   I am similar to you as I have just been diagnosed with an underactive thyroid ..which they missed from my blood tests last June !! I am also on Metformin and Clomid. 

You will get huge loads of support on here .. come and join us on the Clomid Girls Chat thread which is usually at the top of the page .. we are all a bit barmy ...but the clomid has that effect ..you have that to look forward to 

Hope you get a BFP very very soon        

With regard to your thyroid have they got your levels sorted out now ? I am still waiting for the witch to arrive so I can have some blood tests and get it sorted out .. so early days for me. 
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Lesley..Glad you found the thread hun  

Cat is as barmy as it gets  have you seen her ticker on her signature?  

Unfortunatly hun I live a bit far from you to meet for a coffee I live in North East Scotland  

Hope to see you round the boards

Love

Vicki x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Oh how rude .. I thought everyone on clomid was this mad     it stops you getting depressed anyway .. I would meet for coffee but I am too far away too   I like coffee and chinwags   We will all have to have a virtual coffee with you .. mines a Mocha ta .. I'll pay can we have a muffin too  
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

If it's Starbucks then I'll have a Peppermint Mocha with whipped cream and a piece of chocolate decadence cake.


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Cat, 

Hi Cat, 

Thanks for replying - feeling isolated is the worst part of all this!  Am glad I'm not the only one with a child already - I feel so ungrateful but get soooo cross when people say that 'at least' I have Georgina.  It's a bit like saying 'well at least you've got your dad' when someone's mum dies.... 

Am dreading the barmy bit when I start clomid - should be this weekend, altho hard to guess as I didn't ovulate this month.  My DH thinks I'm stark raving bonkers on a good day so I dread to think how he'll cope - perhaps I should ask the consultant would give me some valium for him?  Ha, ha poor love!  Will stock up on Beer instead.

Thyroid levels almost ok now, although consultant is still tinkering with dosage as my levels are only just in the normal range and he'd like them lower.  Am on 75mg now, which should do the trick.  

Will check out the chat thread tonight, when I've sussed out how to 'chat'... that bit of techmology has passed me by...

Lx


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh, well if you're paying, mine's a double chocolate muffin a extra chocolate on my decaff cappuccino!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi again hun .. the chat thread is just like this one ..its not the chat room ..although we sometimes get together in there too .. on the thread we just talk to each other like we are doing now .. 

Don't feel isolated now hun    as there are lots of people on here who will have been through a similar situation, you will have good days and bad days on clomid and that is when the support really helps .. there have been countless times I have been typing on here crying my eyes out .. I seem to have become very philosophical recently tho ..not sure why !!

So don't dread the barmy bit ..just be barmy with the rest of us (I am not barmy all the time   honest  ) 

Ooh I didn't realise that you could get a peppermint mocha that sounds nice .. 

Think you need a few more bubbles my dear ..
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Mmmm double choc muffins now you are talking ..they are nice if you microwave them a bit so that the chocolate goes all gooey and scrummy  

Wouldn't it be nice if a virtual one tasted as good as a real one lol

Cat x


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Now that I have found myself a 'lifeline' here at FF, I feel much better than I have for days, so hopefully I'm in a good place to start popping the clomid.  

On the subject of coffee tho, think starbucks is calling!

Will come back for a chat later.
Lx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ha ha ..have one for us ! .. we do provide a sanity lifeline on here .. have a good afternoon, guess I had better do some work !
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Lesley...definitely have one for us too as my nearest Starbucks is 44 miles from where I live  

But I've just been down to the local shop and had a lovely Orkney ice cream strawberry milk shake


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Mmmmm yummy .. well my tactless friend has sent me another e-mail ..saying that she is fat, grumpy and tired she must have an underactive thryoid like me   some people know how to make you feel good don't they !! 
Cat x


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Vicky - lucky you.  Orkney ice cream is lovely! Yummy  

Cat - Ooh, that would make me cross too!  For years I've struggled with my weight, working out for hours and eating as little as poss to keep things under control (and boring my mates with diet talk) - all that went out of the window once Georgie came along...  I barely have time to do the housework these days, let alone work out!  

Now I finally feel vindicated - am not a fat lardy cake munching person after all... but tragically the weight has been the least of my worries since I've been diagnosed.  Am 'just' a size 14 now, and would gladly stay this size or larger for the rest of my life, if I could just have another little angel (ok... so she's only an angel when she finally goes to sleep, which has not been until 9pm lately...)  

Try not to let your friend annoy you too much - if she wants to trivialise your thyroid disease as a mere weight issue, let her as I'm sure she'll realise what she's done in time.  You have us guys to offer you support now!

Lx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks hun .. I think I just have two cycles worth of PMT   I didn't reply to her so she will know she has p'd me off a bit .. some people are so tactless aren't they ...makes me laugh tho cos she eats a packet of chocolate biscuits a day and then has the nerve to say I am fat ..well at least I have a medical reason or two for it .. If I ate a packet of biscuits a day I would be 20 stone by now !!! I have to constantly worry about what I eat and feel guilty for the slightest thing .. 
Cat x


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

I know what you mean about watching everything you eat.  When I was first put on teh PCOS diet I used to agonise over whether I could have a biscuit and whether it would be my fault if I had another miscarriage.  Am ok with it now, unless I'm stuck at a wedding or ina restaurant where they just don't get low carb/low GI.  However, my Thyroxin as upped to 75mg last week anf I've lost at least 3lbs since then, so I think we might have got the amount right (niaively, I thought that as soon as I started the stuff the weight would fly off and I'd discover my supermodel self hiding beneath.... )  Are they still tinkering with your dosage at the moment, it have they got you sorted? 

This may sound odd, but discovering that I had a thyroid problem a few months ago made me cross with the NHS for not spotting it, but also kind of more accepting of the last two miscarriages.  Think it may have been God's way of sparing me and the family years of heartache if we'd had a severely damaged child as a result.  Am just hoping that there's another perfect baby on the way now that my private consultant is on the case.

On that subject, have to drive to Guidford to pick up my Clomid prescription!!!  Hurrah!!

Will send you some bubbles before I go tho, 
Lx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi hun .. I havn't even started my thyroxine yet ..cos have to wait for up to date blood tests as the others were done a year ago .. so waiting for AF as he wants me to have some up todate hormones tests too so he wants me to do it between days 2-4 of my cycle. 

So roll on the thyroxine ..I will be happy if it helps me lose some weight as have gained over a stone in the last year .. which I am not happy about .. he did say it was well out so may take some tweaking to get the levels right ..
Cat x


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry you've had to wait for the Thyroxine - it has made me feel so much less tired, which I'm sure would help you combat the effects of Clomid (watch this space to see if it helps me!).  Hopefully AF will visit in the next day or so and you can get started quickly.  Does your cycle stay the same when you're on Clomid, or does it get longer... been reading about all these 50-60 days cycles.  Rather demoralising if you have to wait that long between tries! 

Lx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I have had two cycles this long (well the other was about 59 days) but according to my consultant I must have had two cycles together without a proper period this time ..so guess I can't count it as one cycle although because I thought it was still the first cycle I had no idea that I would be ovulating ..so still just as frustrating as I have to plan for donor, if I was in a different situation then it wouldn't be a problem as regular sex would do the trick ..but unfortunately that would make no difference in our case.. as we are relying on donor..I am really hoping it will improve my tiredness more than anything as I feel like a zombie some days and fall asleep at 7pm at night ..how ridiculous is that ! so hoping I will be whizzing here there and everywhere and I can start exercising again with more energy.. 

I don't think many people have cycles that long to be honest most are 27-30ish days from reading through posts .. its just us few that have long ones probably moan about it a lot lol ..cos it is so frustrating!
Cat x


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

That would explain why I've been instructed to buy some ovulation detection kits and start monitoring from day 10 (after my follicle scan) - it must be to make sure that I don't miss the chance.  Hav e you used them before?  They give you a 24hour heads up that you're about to ovulate - is that enough time to organise insemination with your donor sperm? 

I've been a bit miffed that all the 'problems' are mine and that hubby is clear, but I now realise that at least he's on tap whenever I need him... unless he goes away on business at the crucial time ...


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Howzit Springbok! Welcome to the clomid chicks! Fingers crossed hun and hope all goes to plan!       

Is there any chance that there might be a hint of south african in the name Spingbok? If so, an extra warm welcome and hope to catch up!   

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi again ..it is a real pain having to use a donor ..especially as we are using a known donor and he has really started messing us about and is not always available when we need him to be as he has started donating with another clinic which is all well and good if he can honour his committment that he made to us .. its a bit of a nightmare really and it stresses me out ..I would love to do without a donor if I could .. the thing is he can rip us off as much as he wants as when you are desperate enough you will pay anything won't you for your dream .. but it is quite cruel to mess around with peoples dreams..

I did use ov tests for the first half of this cycle but as I didn't realise the smear of pink on day 37 was a period I was expecting a period to arrive not ovulation lol otherwise I would have used them ..although they are not that reliable with me ..I tend to get false positives and have to keep on taking them throughout the cycle ..next cycle I am going to be monitored which will be much better..

Hi Kissy Bear  
Cat x


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Kissy Bear.... just a touch of south african in me.  Was born in Jo'burg and family live out near Durban.  Have lost my accent and acquired British nationality since marrying a Brit.... but I'll always support the Springboks and the Natal Sharks! 

Cat, Can't imagine the stress you must go through with your donor.  That's shocking behaviour and, yes, you'll do and pay anything to have your dream.  But be positive and focus on your health at the moment.  Don't worry bout the stuff you can't control - you may be worrying about nothing as he'll come through when it counts.      

Meanwhile I am anxiously waiting AF as I have my little box of magic pills now!!! I know, I know, must not build up my expectations about the clomid just yet, but it's so nice to feel optimistic for a change!!
Lx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Springbok...

Hope you tx is going well and the side effect have not been bad!

I was born in Durban... Lived in Jo'burg moved and went to school in Welkom and spent my last few years in Jo'burg again before returning to the family in England... So I have been about...   Unfortunately I haven't lost the accent... well maybe just a little.

Hope the clomid side effects are not too bad and sending you loads of positive vibes     for that BFP!
  

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks Kissybear!  I'll take all the baby dust I can get.

Clomid effects were 'moderate' I guess - just a painful LH and Ov day... plus a few major temper tantrums to rival my toddlers.  However, got my 7dpo progesterone results back today and they confirmed that I ovulated - so hopefully I can stay on 50mg!

Lx


----------

